# Blaming WAHMs for not being able to get their product??



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

WOW! First the Fluffy Mail mamas had to open to customs because they received emails from mamas complaining that they can't get anything and now poor Maria is stressed out because people are MAD at her!??! Why is it the WAHM's fault? Why on Earth would anyone get MAD at a WAHM because they are unable to get her product? I can't believe how brutal some mamas can be.









ETA: HATE emails even????







Poor Maria.


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

I agree - I don't understand the sense of entitlement that some people have. They are JUST diapers for crying out loud. I would like a big fat diamond - does that mean I should email DeBeers and complain because it's not "fair" that other people have several and I just have a small one? I think it's sad, sad, sad that people take the joy out of diaper making for these mommies.

ashlee


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean. I think people forget how hard it is for a WAHM to keep up with everything....

Nada


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
WOW! First the Fluffy Mail mamas had to open to customs because they received emails from mamas complaining that they can't get anything and now poor Maria is stressed out because people are MAD at her!??! Why is it the WAHM's fault? Why on Earth would anyone get MAD at a WAHM because they are unable to get her product? I can't believe how brutal some mamas can be.


















Maria...you are doing an excellent job. The problem I think is that mamas love you too much. :LOL

I was really saddened by Maria's email, and I almost cryed.








I really, really wish we could think about the things we are saying online. They are really hurtful, and if you wouldn't say something to someones face, don't say it here. There are real people behind these user names!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
I agree - I don't understand the sense of entitlement that some people have. They are JUST diapers for crying out loud. I would like a big fat diamond - does that mean I should email DeBeers and complain because it's not "fair" that other people have several and I just have a small one? I think it's sad, sad, sad that people take the joy out of diaper making for these mommies.

ashlee









: I totally agree!

AND.... it's GROSS & just OBNOXIOUS to email a WAHM in any kind of mean way regarding missing out on a stocking. They are MOTHERS!!! They are WORKING as fast as they can to please everyone!! I think anyone who has done this should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I know exactly what you mean. I think people forget how hard it is for a WAHM to keep up with everything....

Nada









Amen to that.

Why hate mail? Why anything but positive mail? Thanks for working so hard. Thanks for putting up as much as you did (because she DID offer a lot, and still has lots more up to go this afternoon).

My goodness....


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the e-mail I sent to Maria and pretty much sums up my feelings on the topic.

Quote:

Maria, I feel so bad for all the terrible things that have been said. It sickens me to think that people would be so upset about not getting a diaper cover (albeit a great one) to insult you. You are an incredible seamstress, WAHM and most imnportantly mother. I admit I do not know all the fuss about the cart. Yes it is difficult to score but is it truly any more difficult than before? Were not the same amount of people trying to get one and therefor the same amount disappointed? Maybe it is because the people who are not getting them right now are just more vocal. I did not get the cover I tried to get for my daughter but that is fine. I will be watching the Trading Post for them to come up. I did however, get a cover for my nephew. I was very happy about that but I think it goes to show that not all the smae people with be able to buy a cover each time. I personally do not think you need to change anything.

Blessings to you mama and again, I'm sorry that you have been so hurt by this.








~Stephanie


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I can't believe anyone would be MAD at the WAHM - that is so crazy!! I have no idea how they get as much done as they do. I wish I was a little quicker


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok this is really upsetting. I thought the whole thread thatwe had going on yesterday was awful but this takes the cake. I have been wanting to say something for a while and have kept quiet until now.

How is it ever ok to get mad at a wahm for not being able to get her products. Where do people get the nerve to e-mail and badmouth and bash? Frankly I think some of the women here have a huge set of balls. I would NEVER make such a big deal over a diaper or cover or e-mail the wahm and complain about it.I just saw the e-mail that poor Maria sent out and I feel for her. Come on mamas grow up. Spend time with your babies instead of arguing over a diaper.

Ok let the flaming begin


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

poor mama


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow that is really sad


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I was just thinking about this in the shower and got out to find poor Maria's email. I'm disappointed I didn't get one but in NO way blame or am mad at the WAHM. I don't think they should have to make everything "fair". Not everyone is going to get one, that's why there is such a demand and that's just life. WAHMs should be proud everyone wants their products and shouldn't EVER get hate mail because someone got one first. That really makes my sad that mamas would do such a thing


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

this practice has been around as long as there have been sought after wahm dipes/covers...so its not new unfortunately
*hugs* Maria...ignore it and keep doing the great job you are!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I too find it hard to believe that nasty emails were sent. Maria has never been anything but kind and gracious. I hope she is reading all the positive comments as well.









ETA - I don't see anything wrong with trying to make it more fair and to give more folks the opportunity to buy. It just shows what great women these wahms are that they want to be able to help those who have not had much stalking success.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

WOW! What an awful thing to happen!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I do not know who Maria is but







to you. I do not understand that sort of behaviour either. I figure if you cannot get an order in at the time the wahm was open then maybe next time. There are so many diapering wahms out there that you are not going to go without diapers or covers if you do not get in on an order......kwim? IT reminds me of "keeping up with the Jones" if the Jones have it then gee everyone must have it. Silly concept and does not leave much room for variety or orginality either. JMO









Oh I wanted to add that this happend to be back in 99 and I had to quit for awhile because it really put a bad taste in my mouth. I just felt so awful and the emails kept coming.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Why would anyone send hate mail.







I just don't get it. Poor Maria, she is such a sweetie.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

uke
Whoever you are that wrote those mean emails, I hope you read this and you are ashamed of yourself.
I posted my feelings about this on the Kiwi Pie! thread but I'll repeat:
GET A @#[email protected]# LIFE! WORRY ABOUT YOUR CHILD, NOT A DIAPER COVER...


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Poor mama


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I sent an appreciative email to Maria too. And I did not "score" a cover either. I only have one and it is used. OH WELL! Life goes on! Thanks Maria, again, for your hard work.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

The way some people behave behind the anonymous persona of a screen name or email address is just shameful. Would they walk up to Maria on the street and make their hurtful comments? I dare say 'no'.


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

I didn't see the email but I'm angry about the whole thing just from the info from this thread. I can't believe anyone would have the nerve to bash a WAHM for reasons such as these! People make me sick sometimes!!!!! Talk about selfish. Unbelievable!
There are a lot of things I don't have because they're too hard to get and I don't have the patience or stalking talent but that's my own fault. I would never ever blame the product maker.

It's obvious this mom is trying her hardest to have a successful business and doing her best to accomodate everyone. I saw the Hyena Cart and I think she was doing it in order to help people! By seeing what's coming up, you know whether or not to bother being around for the stocking. Isn't it more irritating to rearrange your whole schedule to be present for a stocking only to find there isn't anything in your size that you want? Come on people! What the heck are you thinking? UGH


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree with all of you, it is SICK and WRONG. And it is exactly that kind of behavior that might make a great WAHM like Maria decide that it just isn't worth the stress and energy and perhaps call it quits. Nobody benefits if that happens! SAD, SAD, SAD


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I feel so bad for Maria. She has to be one of the sweetest mamas out there! She DOES NOT deserve to get nasty emails from mamas who are upset they did not score a KP. She is doing her best to make EVERYONE happy. She genuinely cares about the mamas that so desperately want to buy her products. All of the Hyena WAHMs know that this may not be the solution, but they are all trying to figure one out. Yes, I wanted a KP really bad this morning and I do not like the hyena cart (no luck with that stupid thing), but I would never take it out on the WAHM.

Why don't we all take a step back and realize that these WAHMs are real people, with real feelings that get hurt just like you and me. I know emotions are running high, but we have to treat each other with respect. Please be nice to the mamas who so kindly make it possible to CD our children. They work hard, love their products and get a lot of joy out of what they do. If we treat them poorly we will eventually loose out when they hit burn out and close shop. Maria, if you are out there we really do







you!

Sorry, I'll get off my soapbox now. But please try to be nice. My mama told me something when I was a little girl and I try to remember it when I'm upset. "You draw more flies with sugar water than you do vinegar"


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
uke
Whoever you are that wrote those mean emails, I hope you read this and you are ashamed of yourself.
I posted my feelings about this on the Kiwi Pie! thread but I'll repeat:
GET A @#[email protected]# LIFE! WORRY ABOUT YOUR CHILD, NOT A DIAPER COVER...









This is really getting ridiculous!!! The more I read and think about it, the angrier I get!








One mama said, "her child was crying, because she had been so involved in the stocking" That really bugged me.
I put my ds down for his nap, and told myself...if he wakes up earlier...WHO CARES! We'll take a walk together and sit on the swing...A diaper cover is not that important. I understand the dissappointment but to be mean and hateful to Maria is immature and inexcusable.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I haven't read the other responses yet, but I was so sad when I read Maria's email too! I don't think ppl who already have KP's should feel like they need to step back so others can get them and I certainly don't think ppl should send Maria emails telling her so.









You can't always get what you want. But you get what you need.

But please mamas, let's not turn this into a nasty thread condeming anyone like what has happened in the past.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. She is just one mama, trying to serve sooooo many mamas. Why on earth would you get mad at her for working so hard!!!! This really upsets me.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I think if you read the Kiwi Pie thread you will see that most of the posters are mad at thh Hyena Chart . . not at Maria.


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

I've thought of nothing all morning except this kiwi stocking... with people getting so upset and trying to figure out a "better way" for stockings. Better for whom? For them? Or for the poor WAHM who clearly loves her product and her kids and is staying up until late late late so that we can have a shot at getting one of her beautiful products. I feel sickened to learn that Maria has received nasty emails, sickened that some are made to feel guilty for getting lucky, just very very sad altogether.

I hope that this is just a really bad day for the boards, because I was really liking it here.

Maria honey, hang in there. You have nothing to apologize for -- NOTHING. You are doing a fantastic job and handling things very professionally.

Hugs to you, mama...


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*








Maria...you are doing an excellent job. The problem I think is that mamas love you too much. :LOL

I was really saddened by Maria's email, and I almost cryed.








I really, really wish we could think about the things we are saying online. They are really hurtful, and if you wouldn't say something to someones face, don't say it here. There are real people behind these user names!

I totally agree! Maria you are awesome!

Hate mail? I can't believe that! That is super sad over diapers







:


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
I think if you read the Kiwi Pie thread you will see that most of the posters are mad at thh Hyena Chart . . not at Maria.

Yes but the OP mentioned Maria was getting mean emails from sore losers who didn't score a cover. I don't think it was entirely hyena cart related.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

If we treat them poorly we will eventually loose out when they hit burn out and close shop.
























it only takes a few nasty emails to want to say "fudge it" and walk away to a less stressful life of days at the beach with strawberry daquiries







lol.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
I think if you read the Kiwi Pie thread you will see that most of the posters are mad at thh Hyena Chart . . not at Maria.

Exactly! Now I feel really bad for saying that I hated the damn hyena cart. It wasn't aimed at you Maria! I promise! I'm so sorry for saying it.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

I cannot believe the gall that those mean mamas have to bash *Maria* for the mad dash this morning. Yes, there are a ton of us that didn't get covers, we knew that was going to happen. We have no right to be mad at anyone! I am, as with many people, _disappointed_ that I didn't get a cover. That doesn't give me any right to be mad at Maria.
Maria, leave all this drama in the US, go on vacation and enjoy it, and your family







We love you!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Someone sent hate email??? Wowzas! We have some hateful mamas around, of course we also have some very great mamas too.

So sorry for these WAHM's. Boo hoo for people that missed a stocking. You missed it. It's not the WAHM fault!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I scored nothing and that is okay. Am I upset, sure a little but I sure as heck don't blame Maria (now the other hyenas are a different story :LOL) <------ And that is a joke!!!!!!!

I've never been really caught up in the hyena crazy for diapers . . I'e never stocked SOS or RB or any of the others. The only reason I want a KP is because I have seen and felt one and really admired the workmomship. I sent Maria a personal e-mail . . . a very nice and uplifting one.

Will I still try to score a kiwi pie? you bet


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

OMG, people are sending mean emails to Maria! Wow, that's just incredible.

I'm not lucky with Hyena Cart either but here's why I like it. Last Kiwi Pie stocking lots of people were sitting on their computers hitting refresh all day and walked away with nothing. This time you knew to get there at seven and for a small investment of time might or might not get it. So I think it's an improvement, especially for those of us not willing to devote the time to refresh. And I'm willing to bet that's most of us. We all have little kiddos after all... and I agree with the above posters that some perspective is in order here.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Quote:

One mama said, "her child was crying, because she had been so involved in the stocking"...
I saw that, too.







I sure hope she was exaggerating...


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

thinking of you, maria, and all the wahms who get awful emails and read awful posts about their products not fitting, business practices, etc. i've said it before and i'll say it again, until supply can match demand (and that very well could be never) there is no way to make everyone happy. if you're not happy though, it's not the wahm's fault and how dare you take it out on her. so many times people don't think before they say something online. i hope the kiwi mama has a nice relaxing vacation with not one worry about her biz!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I was really saddened when I saw that email from her yahoo group too. I think it is so silly the way some mamas behave. We come here and go so wrapped up in what it "the" diaper and who has it and how many they have and get all competative and hurtful. For what!? Its a DIAPER! It is not going to change the wellbeing of your child. We all use cloth for different reasons but not having a Kiwi Pie isnt going to bring your world to an end.

I have a double hand me down one from the TP (I am the third mama to have it) and yes I love it and yes Maria's work is amazing and the cover works amazingly well. Would I die without it? No. Is it worth making her feel horrible because I couldnt get a brand spakin new one today? NO!

She is just a lady, just a mom. And a human being. We should stop worring about DIAPERS and start worrying a bit more about people's feelings.

People say things here and in emails that are hurtful, judgemental and rude and then hide behind "well that is just my opinion" or "I am just trying to have a discussion" -- no you arent you are trying to be hurtful because you are not happy with the fact that you didnt get what you wanted!

Uuuuurrrrrgggg that is my vent for the day....


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Just to clarify - I wasn't referring to a post here. It was the email Maria sent to her group and a reply she sent a friend of mine stating that she had received HATE email.









I hope after this thread you realize just how loved you are, Maria!!


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Just to clarify - I wasn't referring to a post here. It was the email Maria sent to her group and a reply she sent a friend of mine stating that she had received HATE email.









If someone was that rude to me, I would blacklist them from my store.

I want to clarify: Whan I say blacklist, I mean I would put them on my mental list. It would never be shared with anyone. I do not have a list like this, all of my customers have been wonderful. But if someone was to send me hate mail, I would not sell to them.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaBlue*
If someone was that rude to me, I would blacklist them from my store.

That is an excellent idea and I think I would probably do exactly that too.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Once again I say in my best soup nazi voice "No pie for you" :LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

That's sad.







This board is becoming more and more sad every day. We have to send WAHM's hate mail just b/c we didn't get our way?? Nice.








: Grow up people!


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

For those of you who are talking about the crying baby, that was me. I wanted to clarify my earlier post that I wrote in a fuzzy moment (as many of us did).
I am a single mother, and I was trying my best to make it to my first "stalking" while keeping him happy. I am an AP mama, I wear my son to the point that I have 24/7 aches and pains. He is also teething, it's hot as HECK here, and he was feeding off my disappointment. He was in my arms where he belongs and I tended to him as soon as I hit that submit button.
My son comes first, and I hope every mama here is the same way.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

i haven't bought anything with the new cart technology yet, but I have always appreciated WAHM that try to use a couple of methods...auction, stocking, the occasional quantity limited custom slots, or more creative strategies. auction for instance, might help people with slow connections or stocking time conflicts. More people might not really get them, but I think it makes people less frustrated...they feel like they have more chances to get something they want. And stocking is nice because the quicker fingers win instead of the bigger wallet. So I like a diversified strategy. But whatever works for a WAHM is what I have to live with...she's a one-woman show after all!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I think whoever emailed her a mean email should NEVER see a KP cover, especially if they had a b*tch and moan and be rude to her to get one! Seriously people. She can't sew 24/7 just so EVERYONE who wants one can get one! And letting people have a custom just because they've never had a KP before?! So you send a mean email and get a custom? Because you made someone feel bad and guilty that you didn't get one??????? How is the Hyenacart preferential in treatment of stalkers??? There are the covers. There's the time they'll be available. Don't see how that gives more people opportunity than others. And having a year long waiting list would solve that? So people could complain about no instock because it's all a waiting list? Or how they didn't get a custom? Or how the customs sold out in 5 seconds? Maria is the sweetest Mama, and yes she does great work. She doesn't deserve to have mean Mama's emailing her whining. Put out an ISO on the TP for heaven's sake. Leave Maria alone.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Lots of great replies! I am so sad thinking of Maria worried and crying over all of this - I sure would be.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

IMO, calling ppl nasty or mean or accusing them of being awful is just as bad as sending "hate mail" or the other things ppl are being accused of here. Do we really know someone sent "hate mail?" Or was someone upset and someone took it the wrong way? I don't know...

Let's all be nice


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

lol, I'm not accusing them of being awful, I'm saying they ARE. At least that specific emailing action is! And yes, I believe the word "hate mail" was used in a reply describing an email she received.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

or we could give the people who sent the rude emails hugs, tell them it will be okay, and offer them free Kiwipie covers for life for their angst.....hmm.. (j/k, feeling punchy, haven't had breakfast yet..)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
Exactly! Now I feel really bad for saying that I hated the damn hyena cart. It wasn't aimed at you Maria! I promise! I'm so sorry for saying it.









Me too







I don't really hate anything , just in the moment I thought I did. It was never meant to hurt Maria and I am sorry if I did at all.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
uke
Whoever you are that wrote those mean emails, I hope you read this and you are ashamed of yourself.
I posted my feelings about this on the Kiwi Pie! thread but I'll repeat:
GET A @#[email protected]# LIFE! WORRY ABOUT YOUR CHILD, NOT A DIAPER COVER...










I TOTALLY second that emotion. Sheesh, some people can be real jerks.
If I were Maria, I'd BAN those hate-mailers from ever being able to buy from me.







Being like that is just wrong wrong wrong. I wonder if they realize that their behaviour would be enough to make some WAHMs throw in the towel and stop selling, period??


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
How is the Hyenacart preferential in treatment of stalkers??? There are the covers. There's the time they'll be available. Don't see how that gives more people opportunity than others.

I don't think anyone was implying that Hyena Cart is giving stalkers preferential treatment. It just took less than a second for some of those groups of covers to sell. That was what most of us were in awe of.


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

You are kidding me? Hate mail?!!!! Oh, my goodness, the poor WAHM. Come on mamas, a little deep breathing here. I am sure that these items are great but is it worth being poopy to others?!!

I don't even try for the Hyena dipes/covers anymore--well, I do if I happen to be at my computer at the stocking and KNOW I NEED or REALLY WANT something. However, mostly I tend to wait for someone to sell theirs once they realize they don't really need it and bought it during the rush for the rush


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
IMO, calling ppl nasty or mean or accusing them of being awful is just as bad as sending "hate mail" or the other things ppl are being accused of here. Do we really know someone sent "hate mail?" Or was someone upset and someone took it the wrong way? I don't know...

Let's all be nice









Yes, someone sent her HATE mail - her own words.







And yes, that is AWFUL.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothmommy*







Being like that is just wrong wrong wrong. I wonder if they realize that their behaviour would be enough to make some WAHMs throw in the towel and stop selling, period??

Saddly, I think they are thinking like a little child . . . If I cry and complain and throw a tantrum she is bound to give in and give me what I want.

You know, like some mom's do when their kids wants candy at the store.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
uke
Whoever you are that wrote those mean emails, I hope you read this and you are ashamed of yourself.
I posted my feelings about this on the Kiwi Pie! thread but I'll repeat:
GET A @#[email protected]# LIFE! WORRY ABOUT YOUR CHILD, NOT A DIAPER COVER...

To me that is just as negative as the hate mail and makes me cringe when I read it.

Every big WAHM stocking keeps getting worse.I can not wait for my son to be out of diapers!!!


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Yes, someone sent her HATE mail - her own words.








And yes, that is AWFUL.

I agree with you Kellie - I don't think she would lie or exaggerate to get attention. If she says she got HATE email I believe her. And I don't think that people defending this poor hurt mommy is the same as sending HATE emails. I don't think they are in the vacinity of being the same....

ash


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow







I'm just sad. This whole thing stinks.

I love all the wahm's here and it's just sad that it comes down to stuff like this.

Can't we all just get along?

Is EVERYONE on the rag right now or what?? I mean seriously, there's been some major AF behavior lately!

Kimberly


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Is EVERYONE on the rag right now or what?? I mean seriously, there's been some major AF behavior lately!

Yeah I am







That is why I lashed out at the hyena cart.Sorry about that cart and it's designer.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Yeah I am







That is why I lashed out at the hyena cart.Sorry about that cart and it's designer.

















: Can you imagine if that was a real-life cart (like a grocery cart!)???







: OUCH! :LOL


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*

Is EVERYONE on the rag right now or what?? I mean seriously, there's been some major AF behavior lately!

Kimberly

OHHHHH! AF just started this morning for the first time since Josh was born! This explains soooo much. Must go appologize to DH now


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*

Is EVERYONE on the rag right now or what?? I mean seriously, there's been some major AF behavior lately!

Kimberly


It is also a FULL MOON................bad time to stock!!!

WORSE TIME TO STALK!!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I too said I hate the hyena cart, both last night and today, and at the last MM stocking, and even before that I am sure. In no way was that meant as anything personal. My very few dealings with Maria have been awesome, and I don't know Karen at all. I have never been anywhere close to a KSS. I am still not convinced that the hyena cart is the best solution, but that is just my opinion, and no one is in any way obligated to even consider it! I guess I am just not a subscriber to the "all's fair in hyenadom" world view. I would like to see everyone get a chance, and if that means I sit out since I already have one KP then that's ok with me. Perhaps the people who have scored one or two will also sit out next time and give others a chance (I intend to, as I did today). We could solve this problem ourselves if we did that. At least then for everyone who got one it would be their first, and who could be upset about that!

That's just my opinion, and I needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
Wow










just curious - is that an agreement or a disagreement eye roll? LOL

confused









ash


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
just curious - is that an agreement or a disagreement eye roll? LOL

confused









ash

that's not an eyeroll







, it's a head shake







:LOL


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

So we have at least a couple who are surfin' the crimson tide....

And I know lots of us are preggo.... and well, hormonal....

Maybe these all-female boards just have to erupt sometimes? We need some cloth daddies to come and level out the hormones around here!

Kimberly


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

No af hormones here, no af, woohoo! (thank you to the almost 1 year old who still nurses around the clock,lol)


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

ahh, and some male input, dh says "learn to use the computer faster,and it's just a freaking diaper, people". He just doesn't know,lol.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I've got bf'ing hormones.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I too said I hate the hyena cart, both last night and today, and at the last MM stocking, and even before that I am sure. In no way was that meant as anything personal. My very few dealings with Maria have been awesome, and I don't know Karen at all. I have never been anywhere close to a KSS. I am still not convinced that the hyena cart is the best solution, but that is just my opinion, and no one is in any way obligated to even consider it! I guess I am just not a subscriber to the "all's fair in hyenadom" world view. I would like to see everyone get a chance, and if that means I sit out since I already have one KP then that's ok with me. Perhaps the people who have scored one or two will also sit out next time and give others a chance (I intend to, as I did today). We could solve this problem ourselves if we did that. At least then for everyone who got one it would be their first, and who could be upset about that!

That's just my opinion, and I needed to get it off my chest.


Just want to clarify again (I seem to do that a lot :LOL) - I wasn't talking about the people who got mad at the cart. I was talking about the people who would sent MEAN emails to Maria causing her to feel bad - which she absolutely should NOT.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

The point I am trying to make is that talking bad about ppl is just as bad as the things you are accusing ppl of. I believe Maria if she said she got "hate mail." That is not a nice thing to do. I think we've established that. To go on and on for 4 pages now of ppl saying "Yeah! That's a crappy thing to do! That person should never have diapers again! That person is a terrible awful person who doesn't deserve KP's!" and worse is not nice. I mean geez, it's like the Salem witch trials here!

Anyway, this whole thing makes me sad. Diapering mamas are the nicest ppl around and to hear all these awful things (on this thread and rumored) makes me sad. That's why the







guy


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I see it as 4 pages of support for Maria.









ETA: Yeah, a few ppl got a bit angry at the angry emailers - but I think they just felt bad/sad for Maria.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:

We need some cloth daddies to come and level out the hormones around here!
My husband said last night, "that woman sure can be awful to eachother, and hes glad hes not a woman, too much drama."


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

I think making general "that was mean" statements is different than making a targeted hate email to a specific person.

I would think that maybe the only people who would take offense would be the same people sending the hate emails. (disclaimer: not saying you did this AT ALL). I just think that if you weren't the person being nasty to Maria, you wouldn't take issue with this

ashlee


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
I see it as 4 pages of support for Maria.









ETA: Yeah, a few ppl got a bit angry at the angry emailers - but I think they just felt bad/sad for Maria.










Ditto!


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
To go on and on for 4 pages now of ppl saying "Yeah! That's a crappy thing to do! That person should never have diapers again! That person is a terrible awful person who doesn't deserve KP's!" and worse is not nice. I mean geez, it's like the Salem witch trials here!

I don't think that is what some of us were saying. I, for example, (and I added a comment to one of my posts earlier), said that if someone was to send me hate mail, I would not sell to them. I also said that it is a shame the way people can behave so rudely when they are online. I think that is different than what you are quoting.

Quote:

Anyway, this whole thing makes me sad. Diapering mamas are the nicest ppl around and to hear all these awful things (on this thread and rumored) makes me sad.
I agree, it is sad. And now I am off to get the kids ready to go shopping - we're meeting a fellow MDC mama.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
The point I am trying to make is that talking bad about ppl is just as bad as the things you are accusing ppl of. I believe Maria if she said she got "hate mail." That is not a nice thing to do. I think we've established that. To go on and on for 4 pages now of ppl saying "Yeah! That's a crappy thing to do! That person should never have diapers again! That person is a terrible awful person who doesn't deserve KP's!" and worse is not nice. I mean geez, it's like the Salem witch trials here!

Anyway, this whole thing makes me sad. Diapering mamas are the nicest ppl around and to hear all these awful things (on this thread and rumored) makes me sad. That's why the







guy

ITA. Maria never said in her group email that she got hate mail. That was something stated here on the board. So, it's just rumor, IMO.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
I think making general "that was mean" statements is different than making a targeted hate email to a specific person.

I would think that maybe the only people who would take offense would be the same people sending the hate emails. (disclaimer: not saying you did this AT ALL). I just think that if you weren't the person being nasty to Maria, you wouldn't take issue with this

ashlee

I am not offended by ppl saying that it is mean to send hate mail. I did not say that. In fact, I did not say I was offended by anything in this thread. It bothers me when many ppl gang up on someone and spill it publicly. Saying mean things is just mean. Sending mean email is mean. Publicly ganging up and saying something is mean is mean.

My feelings about this have nothing to do w/ Maria or KP. It's the fact that ppl are being mean about it. Wanna bet in the next few days there will be a post about how the board is getting a negative tone?


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

We don't even know who to gang up on,lol. Not that I'd hunt anyone down or anything.







:

I think the tone will get back to normal fairly shortly..


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

we're all just a bunch of sheep! :LOL


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

she actually responded to an email apologizing for someone's inappropriate behavior with the words "hate email" - not a rumor at all

ash


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
ITA. Maria never said in her group email that she got hate mail. That was something stated here on the board. So, it's just rumor, IMO.

Still sad though. She DID say ppl were mad at her. I see that as wrong as well.

And like Heather said, we don't know WHO it is, we're just expressing that it was not nice of them!

As far as a negative tone, the negative comes from those who choose to blame WAHMs and claim they are being unfair. I still see this as a positive thread supporting Maria - ppl feeling bad the she received nasty email.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
she actually responded to an email apologizing for someone's inappropriate behavior with the words "hate email" - not a rumor at all

ash

I'm not questioning anyone's integrity, just pointing out that that was a personal response, and not in the group (public) email.


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

I understand - it was a private email between Maria and my friend so I can't post it without Maria's permission.

ash


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Maria! We







you, with or without your wool covers you are just one nice mama







. Thanks for the clarification, we would never want you to be mad at us


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I think it's horrible if Maria got bad e-mails, but some of the things that she brought up in her e-mail made me think she was responding to the 'Kiwi Pie' thread on these boards...like the mention of hyena cart being easier for WAHMs. I think the mamas who were venting on the other thread did not have any bad intentions but the venting threads are probably just as hurtful because there is so much frustration in them, and I'm sure a WAHM wants to have happy customers, so how must they feel when they read the posts - even if comments are not directly made? How must Karen feel about all the hyena cart posts - it's not fluff but it's still a product that she developed. I happen to think that there are a lot of good things about hyena cart (the previewing, knowing when things are going to go on sale) but there is no perfect system that will make everyone happy when demand exceeds supply.

Maybe we should try to put a stop to the venting threads that not only are hurtful to WAHMs but to the mamas who did actually get something but probably feel awful admitting it. I was not stalking KP but I did get a MM at a stocking and my happiness was quickly deflated once I got to these boards and read about all the mamas who were pi$$ed about not getting one - it made me feel so guilty, I still feel bad when my DS wears it.









ETA: I just saw her post and I guess she wasn't responding to these threads.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I haven't read all the replies yet. I must say I was very upset and hurt (for Maria) when I read her email.

There is absolutely NO EXCUSE to email HATE mail to someone. EVER!! Especially to someone for something that is out of her control. What is wrong with you people!!! (referring to the people that emailed Maria and were mean to her!)

I've been on the receiving end before and can say it isn't pleasant. It also speaks very LOUDLY about the true character of the person who sent it. And it isn't a positive character trait.

And it always bothers me when I read the negative threads about the stockings. A lot of people complaining because they didn't get one and being nasty because others did. And I'm not referring to "darn I tried but it was gone..." or "I had it in my cart went to checkout and it was gone..." I'm talking about the all out negative b!itching I see sometimes. Sometimes people get a little too caught up it the little things and totally miss the big picture. There is a hard working WAHM making a fabulous product that lots of people love and when it sells out so quickly... it means she is able to provide some added income for her family.

No ONE is obligated to stalk. If you don't like the experience... don't do it. Watch the TP and buy that way. Don't blame the WAHM because she is popular and trying her hardest to provide a great product.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
Once again I say in my best soup nazi voice "No pie for you" :LOL

EXACTLY!!! :LOL :LOL

If you are reading this Maria...














and don't let all of this spoil your WAHM experience. Don't let some disgruntle whiners get you down!

Go enjoy your vacation and your family. Leave all of this #(&%&&# behind.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
Wanna bet in the next few days there will be a post about how the board is getting a negative tone?

Actually I beleive there was a referance to that on the "big" thread yesterday.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Angry, upset, sad, pissed off, furious. Think about those words. Anyone who used any of them to describe how they feel about not getting a diaper cover needs toTAKE A STEP BACK. Be grateful you have children to diaper. Be grateful you have your health enough to try to get a diaper. Be grateful you are alive. For goodness sakes. Right now, out there, there are people watching their children die. There are people losing their loved ones. There are people sleeping in boxes. These are things to be angry, upset, sad, pissed off and furious about. Whoever you are, wherever you are that wrote the e-mail, shame on you. Wipe your conscience.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I think it is both sad







and disgusting







: that someone would send a WAHM hate mail because they didn't get what they wanted from the store stocking. The way I see it it is the luck of the draw. While I was disappointed to not get one this morning I understand that these mamas are only one person and they have families and lives other than providing the beautiful products and there is no way they can make enough for everyone. JMO







to Maria...What a beautiful product you make. It breaks my heart that someone would treat you this way.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

It was my email that Maria repsonding to about being so upset about getting "hate e-mails" plural. I will not post it here without her permission but I have the email and I just keep reading it feeling so awful for her. I am not yelling at anybody for anything, and yes I have been having AF for 4 weeks now





















but I am just saying how awfully terrible I feel for Maria. What is her MDC username? The Fairy wants to know if she is on the diaper fairy list.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Like the rest of you, I think it's disgusting that someone would email Maria and be upset with her AT ALL, let alone be nasty and send "hate mail". She could just stock her site with no notice at all, or she could do the hyena cart thing and not tell anyone when those items were going to go up for sale...She could have saved herself a lot of grief, but she was trying to make as many people happy as she could. Heck, she could just put them all up on ebay and make lots more $$ on each one, because it's been proven that people will pay $50+ per cover, easily. But no- she prices them reasonably and tells exactly when they will be up for sale- that saves people HOURS of sitting in front of the computer, refreshing. She has been nothing but generous with her time and talents, respectful of her customers' time, and unselfish about what she charges per cover. How *dare* anyone send her mean spirited email!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

The anger some people expressed on the other thread is frightening.







Sure, I've been dissapointed about a stocking before, but I don't think I've ever used such strong words as the ones used in that thread.

I don't even understand how anyone could even think this is Maria's fault. Like she has control over how many people want her covers, or how quickly they're purchased. I mean, I guess she could make crappy covers and then no one would want them. Would that make everyone happy? Yeah right.

Also...did anyone stop to think that maybe the reason they go so fast w/ the Hyena Cart is because is doesn't crash like the other one did? So yeah, they go faster because people aren't sitting there looking at a blank page and an hour glass.

Maria has done nothing but bend over backwards to try to make people happy. She's constantly trying to find a new way to make stocking go smoother. She doesn't have to do that at all. She does it because she cares about her customers and wants them to be happy. It's sad that she's repayed for her kindness with greed and hostility.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Horrible. That some people have the ENERGY to be that nasty over a freaking diaper or diaper cover! Very sad.

Tammy


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spicensnail007*
My husband said last night, "that woman sure can be awful to eachother, and hes glad hes not a woman, too much drama."

When I tell my DH about stuff like this he starts to cluck


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReesesMomma*
The anger some people expressed on the other thread is frightening.







Sure, I've been dissapointed about a stocking before, but I don't think I've ever used such strong words as the ones used in that thread.

I don't even understand how anyone could even think this is Maria's fault. Like she has control over how many people want her covers, or how quickly they're purchased. I mean, I guess she could make crappy covers and then no one would want them. Would that make everyone happy? Yeah right.

Also...did anyone stop to think that maybe the reason they go so fast w/ the Hyena Cart is because is doesn't crash like the other one did? So yeah, they go faster because people aren't sitting there looking at a blank page and an hour glass.

Maria has done nothing but bend over backwards to try to make people happy. She's constantly trying to find a new way to make stocking go smoother. She doesn't have to do that at all. She does it because she cares about her customers and wants them to be happy. It's sad that she's repayed for her kindness with greed and hostility.



















ita with every word you wrote!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I think people forget how hard it is for a WAHM to keep up with everything....

I agree 100%. Poor Maria...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow.







That's insane. Someone needs to step back and get some perspective.
But can all the "We're only women and can't control our hormones" crap stop? That stuff drives me nuts. Men can be just as "crazy" as women, or more so. Look at the state of the world here ladies. I mean the real world, not the diaper one.
Anywho...I don't know Maria but I'm sure she is lovely person and I hope she doesn't let this crud get to her too bad.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry to bump this back up but I am in complete and utter SHOCK!








Maria! I am so sorry that happened to you! Keep smiling, you ARE wonderful


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I have only read the very first post, sorry if I am repeating..

If someone has a complaint that they didn't get a particular product the last person they should complain to is the WAHM. She has no control over who gets what, and she did her part by making a very well made and obviously well loved product. There are only so many hours in the day, and remember these are WAHMoms they have kids to take care of!!!

If there is even anyone to be upset at it's the people that buy to for the only purpose of reselling on ebay or possibly the people that already have 10 of something but want more.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*

If there is even anyone to be upset at it's the people that buy to for the only purpose of reselling on ebay or possibly the people that already have 10 of something but want more.

I don't even want to keep talking about this but ugh!
If I have 10 of something & LOVE it & want to have 11, then I have every right to buy one! It's all the luck of the draw~~sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.

I completely agree that no one should mad at a WAHM. Just as no one should begrudge another mama for getting a great diaper. I completely DISAGREE however, with the notion that some are more derserving of, or in need of a diaper. When I find a diaper I love, I want a bunch of em~~just like everyone here.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I just want to say that my heart goes out to Karen too, as well as Maria. WAHMs have to grow a thick skin, I guess, and I don't think most people realize how hurtful their criticism can be.


----------

